# Did I make a mistake with Wyndham purchase today?



## sunshinefun (Mar 28, 2017)

Found this site after making purchase at Wyndham timeshare presentation today.

We purchased 126k points today with Club Wyndham Plus along with Plus partners, RCI, Club pass and 1 year price lock.

Also got 274,000bonus points good for 2 years.

Retail was 31,600 and got it for $19,152.00

The yearly maintenance fees are $852 including Club Wyndham Plus program fees.

Should I cancel?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 28, 2017)

you should absolutely rescind and check out the resale market.

you just saved nearly $20,000 bucks =)


----------



## sunshinefun (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks Brian!

I am wondering if I buy points from the marketplace how do I get access to the Club Wyndham Plus along with Club Pass and RCI access to trade?

Thanks,

Shawn


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 29, 2017)

sunshinefun said:


> Thanks Brian!
> 
> I am wondering if I buy points from the marketplace how do I get access to the Club Wyndham Plus along with Club Pass and RCI access to trade?
> 
> ...



Shawn,
They sold you on a BIG MAC with the special sauce... the special sauce you can only get with a McDonald's purchase.

If you buy on the resale market, you get 95% of the BIG MAC but KEEP thousands of YOUR dollars to buy steak.

The points system is included with a points purchase ... Club Pass is being able to get access to Shell Vacation Club and Worldmark very limited inventory made available to Wyndham points owners .. very, very limited ... to use your Wyndham CWA/CWP points with. I might see 1 or 2 weeks in all of Worldmark in a year ... if any. I booked a Shell resort the first week and only week I saw in Wyndham ... once. And it was only because I had a family reunion at the Shell resort and I had other weeks booked with my Shell points.

RCI exchanges are available to ALL Club Wyndham Access and Plus members. CWA points at the 10 month mark are just like Club Wyndham Plus points. The sales staff WANTS you TO FEEL special ... after all, why would you spend $50,000 when you can buy just as many points if you sent under $1,000. Or under $250.

PS Once you are beyond the rescind window and the sales staff member got his commission ... you are no one. Your are profiled by the sales staff ... and IF you want to try to keep wasting your time and collect $100 each time you do an update ... just be sure to understand, you have to LOOK and ACT like you might buy. They live on hope... working the conversion numbers ... and use many shrink-like angles. 

I was at a TIKI bar once with another guest/owner ... they develop an entire family and family drama ... to get the money. They had sick mother, dying father, MIA cousin, etc ... sort of like Kingler in MASH where the base commander page thru all his request to get out of the Army .... and Mother died, Father died, Mother & Father died, sister pregant , Mother & sister pregant, etc.


----------



## md8287 (Mar 29, 2017)

Agreed - rescind. 
What resort is/was it?


----------



## ronparise (Mar 29, 2017)

sunshinefun said:


> Found this site after making purchase at Wyndham timeshare presentation today.
> 
> We purchased 126k points today with Club Wyndham Plus along with Plus partners, RCI, Club pass and 1 year price lock.
> 
> ...


And 154000 points were sold on eBay for $1000


Yes cancel


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 29, 2017)

You should rescind. Your right to rescind exists because state governments recognize that timeshares are typically sold using high pressured sales tactics. So they require that buyers be allowed to rescind the sale after they purchase. Preserve your rights by rescinding now, and then research the purchase. Whatever special deal they said they gave you will still be there after you rescind.


----------



## whitewater (Mar 29, 2017)

as all others have said - rescind and purchase resale.  Same locations & benefits at a fraction of the costs.  Should be able to get the same points for under 1k.


*Start Here:*
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sticky-wyndham-information-and-advice-articles.128302/
*
Covers resale vs. retail:*
http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/wyndham_points_introduction.html


----------



## cayman01 (Mar 29, 2017)

Definitely  rescind. Then take a few days, weeks or months and read thru TUG to educate you on timeshare ownership.  It will really open your eyes. For less than half of what you were going to pay I got nearly a million and a half points .


----------



## Avislo (Mar 29, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> ... Club Pass is being able to get access to Shell Vacation Club ...



https://www.myclubwyndham.com/ffrweb/pdfs/wyn_club_pass_faqs.pdf

https://www.myclubwyndham.com/ffrweb/pdfs/cw_wyndham_club_pass_supplement.pdf

You do not need a Developer purchase for the limited inventory available through Club Wyndham Plus for Shell Resorts.

The second link is the listing of the Club Wyndham Pass Resorts as of the date of publication by Wyndham.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> If you buy on the resale market, you get 95% of the BIG MAC but KEEP thousands of YOUR dollars to buy steak.


But the Big Mac without the sauce just isn't the same.


----------



## sunshinefun (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks much everyone I sent out a certified rescind letter today!

Can they cancel the free travel week coupon that they gave me for attending sales presentation and another free one that my rep mailed to me today because of rescinding?


----------



## Avislo (Mar 29, 2017)

Can they cancel the free travel week coupon that they gave me for attending sales presentation and another free one that my rep mailed to me today because of rescinding?[/QUOTE]

If they were gifts, no.  Book them and see what the outcome is.  If they were part of the purchase agreement, I would not.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2017)

I like Linda's Big Mac analogy, and enjoy a lot of steak with the savings, because that is truly big savings.  

The benefits you get with a small amount of points is not worth much at all, especially not tens of thousands of dollars.  

I like Wyndham, but it's just so crazy how people are giving it away, and most of those people did buy developer.  Go figure.


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 29, 2017)

sunshinefun said:


> Thanks much everyone I sent out a certified rescind letter today!
> 
> Can they cancel the free travel week coupon that they gave me for attending sales presentation and another free one that my rep mailed to me today because of rescinding?


It's unlikely they will try to cancel the "free" travel week coupon.  You have to stand on your head to get those to work for somewhere you really want to go.  People make them work but generally, they are worth about the cost of the paper they are printed on.  Try it, if it works, then nothing lost.  

It would be interesting to see Wyn try to prove value on on one of those coupons.

*Good job*  *getting the rescind documentation sent off so quickly AND for finding us here on TUG.*

Welcome welcome welcome!  

Lots of reading to do to understand the Wyndham learning curve that comes with ownership.  Start with the Stickies at the top of this forum.  And go slow.  Information overwhelm is a real thing.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 29, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I like Linda's Big Mac analogy, and enjoy a lot of steak with the savings, because that is truly big savings.
> 
> The benefits you get with a small amount of points is not worth much at all, especially not tens of thousands of dollars.
> 
> I like Wyndham, but it's just so crazy how people are giving it away, and most of those people did buy developer.  Go figure.



You have it backwards. 

The crazy thing isn't the prices on eBay (that's what this stuff is worth)  the crazy thing is how much Wyndham gets for it


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 29, 2017)

ronparise said:


> You have it backwards.
> 
> The crazy thing isn't the prices on eBay (that's what this stuff is worth)  the crazy thing is how much Wyndham gets for it


Ron, do you know what the ratio split is on a developer sale between the sales commission vs net to Wyn?  Those numbers might be entertaining.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 29, 2017)

> You have it backwards.
> 
> The crazy thing isn't the prices on eBay (that's what this stuff is worth) the crazy thing is how much Wyndham gets for it
> 
> Ron Parise


Works both ways, Ron.  The people who bought and paid that much for it are just throwing their money away.  It's really unbelievable to me.  In 2008, I thought timeshare hit an all-time low, but nope, it's even cheaper now.


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 29, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> But the Big Mac without the sauce just isn't the same.



It's the Big Mac box that you don't get...  The Big Mac is the same...


----------



## ronparise (Mar 30, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Works both ways, Ron.  The people who bought and paid that much for it are just throwing their money away.  It's really unbelievable to me.  In 2008, I thought timeshare hit an all-time low, but nope, it's even cheaper now.



I can make an argument that prices on the secondary market today are fair. Prices today are about as high as I want to pay. But still fair One might even say "rational" as opposed to prices in the Wyndham sales room that are, using your word, "crazy"

So no i don't think "it works both ways"



To answer BellaWin's question. I don't know how much salesmen make. What I do know is appx 50%-60% of the sales price goes to marketing and commission and about 16% is the cost of goods sold. Which leaves about 25% profit.


----------



## sunshinefun (Mar 30, 2017)

So if you buy points on marketplace you still have to pay for closing fee and transfer costs?

I found 205,000 points on eBay including fees paid by seller for $2750..... 

Is that a good deal?


----------



## whitewater (Mar 30, 2017)

transfer fee is $299 some sellers charge closing on top but that is pure profit.  CWA is not deaded thus no transfer fees.

Its an ok deal.  Not one I think you need to rush into too:  
You would be paying:   (Dollars per 1000)  205 / $2750 (all in purchase price) = $.0745 per thousand

It would be better to be around .03-.06 per thousand points in my experience/opinion.  Others will provide their views/opinion.


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 30, 2017)

sunshinefun said:


> So if you buy points on marketplace you still have to pay for closing fee and transfer costs?
> 
> I found 205,000 points on eBay including fees paid by seller for $2750.....
> 
> Is that a good deal?


$2750/205 is over $13 per thousand points.  High in my opinion.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 30, 2017)

whitewater said:


> transfer fee is $275 some sellers charge closing on top but that is pure profit.  CWA is not deaded thus no transfer fees.
> 
> Its an ok deal.  Not one I think you need to rush into too:
> You would be paying:   (Points per 1000)  205 / $2750 (all in purchase price) = .0745 per thousand
> ...



It's dollars per 1000 points not 1000 points per dollar. 

And $299 transfer fee whether it's CWA or CWS

And doing closings can be a profitable business but those costs are not pure profit there are tecording fees and preparing the new deed takes at least a little time and as we know time is money


----------



## sunshinefun (Apr 4, 2017)

Curious about something.  I sent this letter via Registered/Certified mail and was supposed to be delivered on this past saturday but still hasn't been delivered.

It is showing this on the USPS status page: The package is delayed and will not be delivered by the expected delivery date. An updated delivery date will be provided when available. The item is currently in transit to the destination as of April 2, 2017 at 3:32 am.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Avislo (Apr 4, 2017)

sunshinefun said:


> Curious about something.  I sent this letter via Registered/Certified mail and was supposed to be delivered on this past saturday but still hasn't been delivered.
> 
> It is showing this on the USPS status page: The package is delayed and will not be delivered by the expected delivery date. An updated delivery date will be provided when available. The item is currently in transit to the destination as of April 2, 2017 at 3:32 am.
> 
> Any recommendations?



If within the recession period, send again.


----------



## sunshinefun (Apr 4, 2017)

It is not


----------



## Avislo (Apr 4, 2017)

sunshinefun said:


> It is not



Call Owner Care before they close today and let them know what happened and provide proof of the mailing date if they want it.


----------



## 55plus (Apr 4, 2017)

sunshinefun said:


> Curious about something.  I sent this letter via Registered/Certified mail and was supposed to be delivered on this past saturday but still hasn't been delivered.
> 
> It is showing this on the USPS status page: The package is delayed and will not be delivered by the expected delivery date. An updated delivery date will be provided when available. The item is currently in transit to the destination as of April 2, 2017 at 3:32 am.
> 
> Any recommendations?



As long it was postmarked within the rescind timeframe you're good. Keep the receipt to show when it was mailed.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 4, 2017)

I would also print off the online tracking page showing the delay. Also you can call corporate in Las Vegas and get a fax number. Fax all three items. Copy of letter, certified mail receipt and online tracking page. Finally ask for email confirmation that they received all the above


----------



## 55plus (Apr 4, 2017)

Most importantly, make sure you get credited for the down payment. . .


----------



## ronparise (Apr 4, 2017)

Even more important, ignore avislo's advice.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 4, 2017)

Fax rescission to 702-304-4217 Attention Rescission Department. Include everything mention above and get the email confirmation. You will sleep better tomorrow night.  Most fax machines can print receipt also


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 4, 2017)

This is where the "mail box" rule is your friend and why you want to use USPS certified mail. 

The date you mailed the letter is the date of the recession. And here you have certified mail receipt establishing that date.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 6, 2017)

sunshinefun said:


> Curious about something.  I sent this letter via Registered/Certified mail and was supposed to be delivered on this past saturday but still hasn't been delivered.
> 
> It is showing this on the USPS status page: The package is delayed and will not be delivered by the expected delivery date. An updated delivery date will be provided when available. The item is currently in transit to the destination as of April 2, 2017 at 3:32 am.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Update?   Did your letter get delivered?   Did you fax rescission?


----------



## sunshinefun (Apr 7, 2017)

I got a secure email saying the post date was wrong which I assume was from the fax that I sent.  Called today and they said it did finally get delivered and the rescind is in process.   I recorded the conversation and got the lady's name and operator number (And yes it is legal as I am in Virginia and only one person needs to know about the recording).  Waiting for another secure email with the confirmation in writing though.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 8, 2017)

They evidently only looked at the date of your fax not the Post Office information.

Would be interesting how hard Wyndham would fight if your original letter never got delivered.

Glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 8, 2017)

A reminder to ALL here ...

Using USPS Certified Mail for legal purposes, it is the DATE of mailing which counts. YOU must keep the PROOF of mailing and a copy of the letter. In my state (and I would believe might be true elsewhere), you should also send via Regular Mail copy at the same time and date .. referencing the mailing at the bottom of both letters.  For example:

cc: Certified Mail A1234 1234 1234 4321
        Regular Mail


----------



## bnoble (Apr 8, 2017)

sunshinefun said:


> And yes it is legal as I am in Virginia and only one person needs to know about the recording


Maybe. If the person you spoke with was in Florida (and they probably were), Florida is an all-party state. I do not know how the conflicting standards between the two states is resolved, but it is not immediately clear that you can record w/o consent in this case.


----------



## sunshinefun (Apr 11, 2017)

Got everything taken care of today and got a phone call from quality control.  Just waiting for my deposit to be refunded which he said was processed today.


----------



## topcop400 (Apr 15, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> They sold you on a BIG MAC with the special sauce... the special sauce you can only get with a McDonald's purchase.
> 
> If you buy on the resale market, you get 95% of the BIG MAC but KEEP thousands of YOUR dollars to buy steak.



Best analogy yet.


----------



## sunshinefun (Apr 15, 2017)

I wanted to say thanks to everyone that helped me with this.  I did get the final rescind confirmation from Wyndham.  Also have a bunch of research here I looked at many online sales of wyndham timeshare points and also bid on a few of them on eBay that I lost out because of snipe bidders.   I ended up finding a great deal on the marketplace for here 280,000 points.  Now just have to wait the 90-180 days to get closed.


----------

